# 2007 Nkc Kickoff



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Well its time to kick of the season again. Sorry Im a little late posting this but we have the first show this coming weekend. All contact information will be on the flyer. IF anyone has any additional questions feel free to call the phone numbers or PM me.

WP March 10th
Conf March 11th


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That looks like soooo much fun I want some shows up here in the north country.


----------

